# Access zeit runden?



## Nightii (29. September 2004)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich habe in Access ein Bericht erstellt der mir aus einer SQL-Datenbank  bestimmte Werte schön sortiert auflistet und teilweise berechnet. Unter anderem 2 zeitstempel miteinander subtrahiert ([dateanfang] - [dateende]) damit ich die Zeit habe wie lange ein login genutzt wurde. Nun möchte ich die zeit in Minuten mit 1,5 multiplizieren, nach dem Motto (1,5 €/min). Das funktioniert soweit auch, mit der Minute() Funktion.  
Das Problem ist das er die Minuten immer abrundet. Das heisst  das leute die 1:10 min drin waren genauso viel bezahlen wie leute die 1:50 min drin waren.

Nun habe ich ausprobiert eine Funktion in VBA zu schreiben die mir das gerundete Ergebnis zurückgibt.
So in der Art:
Function runden(Zeit As Date)
round (zeit)
zeit = zeit * 1.5
End Function
0,00 € ist immer das Ergebnis

Ich möchte das bis 1:29 als 1 min gilt, und ab 1:30 als 2 min.

Bin noch nicht so firm, ich glaube das sich Zeit nicht so einfach runden lässt. Kann man den Datentyp (date) konvertieren? Habe ich einen völlig falschen Lösungsansatz? Habt ihr ne Idee? 
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Mecronomecon (29. September 2004)

*Zeit runden*

benutz doch mal die sekunden-funktion und teil das ergebnis dann einfach durch 60...


----------



## Nightii (18. Oktober 2004)

neeenee, .. so wurde das auch nix hab´s jetz hinbekommen.
Dank einer selbstgeschriebenen Funktion die ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden habe.

Falls sich jemand dafür interessiert ..

http://ms-office-forum.net/forum/showthread.php?t=142025

trotzdem danke!

aloha!


----------

